# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Camera question ?

## Frogfeatures

Hi guys
I recently unearthed my Minolta Dynax 500si.
It's got a great 75 - 300 zoom on it, and I was wondering if it was possible to buy a digital camera body that I
could fit this lens to ?
Any recommendations ?

Thanks.

----------


## GravelBen

I think (but not certain) that Sony bought out the Minolta camera brand, so some of the Sony dSLR models may be compatible if they kept the same mount. If you take the lens into a camera shop they should be able to confirm and/or test fit it to the camera body.

----------


## Frogfeatures

I've been offered a Sony A200 digital, with the same size lens as my Minolta
Is this model any good ?
Bear in mind, I'm 'challenged' when it comes to photography !
Cheers

----------

